# FujiFilm Announces Professional-Grade X-T1 IR (Infrared) Mirrorless Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2015)

```
<strong>X-T1 IR delivers high performance and unyielding results for experts in technical fields from law enforcement to healthcare and beyond

</strong>Valhalla, N.Y., August 3, 2015 – FUJIFILM North America Corporation is excited to announce the new FUJIFILM X-T1 IR (Infrared), the first advanced infrared X-Series mirrorless camera that delivers high performance in demanding fields for technical experts, law enforcement, medical research and scientific communities. Sharing nearly identical specifications as the award-winning FUJIFILM X-T1, the FUJIFILM X-T1 IR adds advanced infrared technology to see light from the ultraviolet (UV), visible and infrared (IR) portions of the light spectrum (approximately 380nm – 1,000nm). The X-T1 IR is a premium mirrorless camera specifically designed for professionals, and pairs seamlessly with each high quality FUJINON XF lens for reliable and outstanding results.</p>
<p><strong>FUJIFILM X-T1 IR (Infrared)

</strong>The FUJIFILM X-T1 IR builds on the performance and capabilities of the original X-T1, and with its new infrared technology, delivers dependable results to experts who have a wide range of work requirements, including: crime scene investigation, fine art photography, healthcare diagnostics and observation, and other scientific and technical applications. Infrared imaging is critically important in these fields because it allows users to see information that is not visible to the human eye.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-21794 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/3301938412.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/3301938412-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="3301938412" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/9229875597.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/9229875597-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="9229875597" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/7482092085.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/7482092085-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="7482092085" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/9780039501.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/9780039501-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="9780039501" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p> </p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>X-Series performance for special applications

</strong>Experts, professionals, and practitioners can use the new FUJIFILM X-T1 IR in their everyday work, and immediately benefit from its X-Trans CMOS II Sensor, its ultra wide “Real Time” EVF, and its large, high resolution tilting screen. The X-T1 IR maintains the 100% silent electronic shutter of the X-T1, and its electronic viewfinder allows perfect night vision with an infrared light source, normally invisible to the human eye. The exterior of the X-T1 IR is constructed of 100% magnesium alloy, and is built to be weather-resistant, perfect for use in hot or cold, wet or dusty, and other challenging weather conditions. The X-T1 IR has approximately 80 points of weather sealing for outdoor dependability, and can withstand freeze temperatures down to 14°F (-10°C).</p>
<p>The X-T1 IR focuses on both excellent image quality as well as delivering incredible speed. It uses an extremely fast and accurate autofocus system, and is compatible with Ultra High Speed UHS-II SD memory cards. At up to 8 frames per second, the X-T1 IR is fit for any specialized workplace in need of first-rate photo quality, durability and performance.</p>
<p><strong>FUJIFILM X-T1 IR (Infrared) key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Professional-grade infrared technology from the ultraviolet (UV), visible and infrared (IR) portions of the spectrum (approximately 380nm – 1,000nm)</li>
<li>16.3 Megapixels APS-C X-Trans CMOS II Sensor</li>
<li>Dust and water-resistant body with approximately 80 weather sealed points. Freeze resistance to 14°F (-10°C).</li>
<li>EXR Processor II</li>
<li>Startup time of 0.5 seconds</li>
<li>Shutter time lag of 0.05 seconds</li>
<li>Shooting interval of 0.5 seconds</li>
<li>High-precision 2.36 million dot OLED viewfinder</li>
<li>Highest viewfinder magnification for digital cameras of 0.77x</li>
<li>Wide viewing angle (diagonal 38° and horizontal 31°)</li>
<li>Ultra-fast Real Time Viewfinder with a lag-time of 0.005sec (less than 1/10 of existing models)</li>
<li>Four different display modes: Full, Normal, Dual and Vertical.</li>
<li>Tempered glass 1.04 million dot high-precision 3” tilting LCD monitor</li>
<li>Digital Split Image and Focus Highlight Peaking</li>
<li>Completely electronic shutter up to 1/32000 seconds</li>
<li>ISO200 – 6400, extended ISO 100, 12800, 25600, Auto (maximum ISO setting from ISO 400 – ISO6400 available)</li>
<li>Die-cast magnesium body provides a sturdy and durable, while compact and lightweight design</li>
<li>Interval timer shooting for Time Lapse photography is available with intervals of 1 second to 24 hours and up to 999 frames</li>
<li>Full HD video 1080p at 60fps; bit rate of 36Mbps for clear capture of delicate movements; frame rates of 50fps, 30fps, 25fps and 24fps, supporting worldwide motion picture formats</li>
</ul>
<p>The FUJIFILM X-T1 IR (Infrared) will be available in October 2015 for USD $1,699.95 USD \ CAD $2,099.99.</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Hillsilly (Aug 3, 2015)

Maybe this will shake the TV crime show scene up a bit. Getting a bit tired of seeing all those yellow straps on NCIS.


----------

